# Taste of the wild dogfood?? Opinions please



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

Forgive me if this has been posted already, my computer is acting very slow and odd at the moment so hard for me to go through old posts without waiting weeks on end for it to load till i get this computer fixed.....lol

anyways, was at the feed store the other day and came across a food i have never heard before, taste of the wild...hmmmmm...and just at the dog park one guy there swears by it...what do you think??? I was wondering if it was worth giving it a try for my dogs or if it is to be avoided?? I am looking at all options for a better high quality food...(am looking at canidae also at the moment...plus my one dog has very sensitive tummy issues at times to keep in mind...)

this is the High Prairie ingredients...

High Prairie Canine Formula > Dogs > Products : Home

High Prairie Canine Formula

with Roasted Bison & Roasted Venison
•For All Life Stages 
•Grain-Free 
•Roasted Bison and Roasted Venison 
•Optimal Amino Acids 
•Antioxidants 
•Omega Fatty Acid Blend 
•Digestive Support System 
•Sweet Potatoes 
•Berry Blend 
•Tomatoes & Tomato Pomace 
•No Corn, No Soy, No By-Products 
•Chelated Minerals



A grain-free formula for all life stages with sweet potatoes and peas provides highly digestible energy for your active dog. Made with real roasted meats, this formula offers a taste sensation like no other. Supplemented with fruits and vegetables, this hearty formula delivers natural antioxidants to protect your friend's body from the damage of everyday living, supporting a healthy immune system and overall good health. Your dog craves a taste of the wild. Go ahead and give him one.

Protein: 32% Fat: 18%
Calories: 3,719 kcal/kg (370 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

Ingredients
Bison, venison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.


here is another sample from their line called pacific stream...

Pacific Stream Canine Formula > Dogs > Products : Home

Pacific Stream Canine Formula

with Smoked Salmon
•For All Life Stages 
•Grain-Free 
•Smoked & Fresh Salmon 
•Omega Fatty Acid Blend 
•Antioxidants 
•Digestive Support System 
•Potato Fiber 
•Sweet Potatoes 
•Berry Blend 
•Tomatoes 
•No Corn, No Soy, No By-Products 
•Chelated Minerals



A fish protein, grain-free formula for all life stages with sweet potatoes provides highly digestible energy for your sensitive dog. Made with real smoked salmon, this formula offers a taste sensation like no other. Supplemented with fruits and vegetables, this fish and potato formula delivers natural antioxidants to protect your friend's body from the damage of everyday living, supporting a healthy immune system and overall good health. Your dog craves a taste of the wild. Go ahead and give him one.

Protein: 25% Fat: 15%
Calories: 3,600 kcal/kg (360 kcal/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

Ingredients
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber, natural flavor, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried fermentation products of Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Lactobacillus casei and Lactobacillus plantarum, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

all the above information was taken from their webite at tasteofthewildpetfood.com 

thanks as always for all of your opinions!!


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Our dogs, normally raw fed, ate TOTW last summer for 8 weeks while we were on vacation...and they had a petsitter. I think we had the wetlands version because it had the highest protein, but ... 

All of our dogs did great on the food. They had nice coats and seemed to like the food.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

2 of my dogs are on the TOTW HP...they are doing great on it .....I would highly recommend trying it.


----------



## DuckyNDogs (May 20, 2009)

You can't beat Taste of the Wild. My experience is that you will not find a better dry food for at the price point that food is at. As a matter of fact, I can think of a number of foods that aren't as good and are more expensive! Good ingredients and its grain free, which is optimal. 

Here is what dogfoodanalysis.com says about TOTW:

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1287&cat=8

Also, unless your dogs are specifically allergic to some of the protein in the other formulas, I would go with either the Wetlands or HP over the Fish formula

I personally feed Instinct, but if I ever needed to switch for some reason, TOTW would be top on my list.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

We've been super happy with it since we started on it last December. Even though I don't know much about dog food, I'm pretty impressed with the changes I've seen since they have been eating this. We started on Wetlands, but the past two times I went to get it, they didn't have it in the size I wanted, so we got High Prairie and I'm really liking it for them.
It is also very nicely priced.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Great food, I'd use it if they made a low cal formula!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

My TOTW opinion: 









(that's a thumb's up)


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Both my dogs had a bad experiance with TOTW. It caused them to have diareah the whole time they were on it. I gave it 3 weeks thinking they just needed an adjustment period and I finally gave up. They were miserable. That was just my experience. They were on High Prairie.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Love TOTW.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've had a hard time finding a good food for my very active GSP puppy. TOTW is the first food that she hasnt had loose stools with. I am very happy with it. She is doing wonderfully.


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

is this any good for small 10pound dog??


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

keljai said:


> is this any good for small 10pound dog??


Well, two of mine are under 10 pounds and do great on it.


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the great replies..went to the feed store to pick up a bag and am super excited...i got the fowl diet and will transition slowly from what they are on now...so I figure hopefuly within 3 weeks to a month they will be on it completely, my one dog has a sensitive tummy so I am adjusting SLOWLY....before they were both on proplan and I did not like it...(neither do both dogs they barely touch the stuff..the ones wiht the soft bites mixed in...which STINKS to high heaven as well...) but hopefully he will do so much better....(i have a feeling it is grains that sets his stomach off...as my husband just gave him a little bit of popcorn and he was sick for two days with horrible stomach noises...) so I am crossing my fingers and toes....Already they were sniffing and trying to get through the bag and i could just hear them say gimme gimme gimme gimme!! I will let everyone know with dogs with sensitve tummies if it is worth it!!

P.S My husband thinks I am a dork acting all excited over dog food!!!!


----------



## BearCubby (Apr 24, 2009)

LOL..... my husband gives me funny looks and tells me I am too obsessed when I talk about dog food..... well anything dog really...LOL!!


I am currently feeding both of my boys TOTW and we are really loving it!! I am using the Pacific Stream formula right now, but have plans on trying the other flavors in the future. 

I am glad that you decided to give it a try. Hopefully it works well for your dogs too.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I love TOTW! Willow and Bandit are both on it and doing very well on it. Willow was allergic to something in the Wellness grain-free formula, and was constantly itching and sneezing. Once we switched to the duck formula (that's Wetlands, right?), no more problems.

I just bought a bag of High Prairie to rotate with... and Bandit is just about done on Wellness Puppy, so it's time to start him on TOTW too.

I love the quality and you just cannot beat the price! I've found that in my area, it is cheapest to buy it at Tractor Supply Company (just a tip for those of you with TSC nearby).

I'm going to give it a shot with Jasper, but because of his breeding I think he may be better on a homemade diet. We will see...!


----------



## lshean (Jan 6, 2009)

My dog won't eat it at all which really surprised me as she eats anything but this brand she just won't eat it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My dogs love it, I love it and my dogs look great and eat less of it then other foods and maintain a healthy weight. Nothing bad to say about it at all.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

My dogs love it and do great on it.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

My 3 get TOTW prairie formula. They are doing great on it. One of my dogs has never been able to gain weight. Now she has after just 3 months on it. My stray dog who had a horrible coat and was thin has gained weight and his fur is really soft now.


----------



## midnight mojo (Oct 7, 2008)

I got a sample of the HP formula for Mojo and he liked it really well. Sent the S.O. to get a bag and he came home with Wetlands! We are using it but Mojo seemed to prefer the HP formula.

I wanted something to rotate with EVO and TOTW seems to be working out well. Mojo eats less than I thought he would but he's healthy and his weight is good so I'm not concerned.


----------

